# Marshalltown - Iowa State Championship



## monty3777 (May 29, 2008)

Any of you going? This will be the first comp that I will participate in. It is the last weekend in June.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll be there, not competeing in this one, will be hitting others soon


----------



## Unity (Jun 25, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> the first comp that I will participate in


Have a great first comp!

--John


----------



## wittdog (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Luck and have fun....


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks, guys. i'll be back on monday with pics


----------

